# μερίδα εταιρείας



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2009)

Δεν εννοώ τη μερίδα συμμετοχής των μετόχων/εταίρων, αλλά τη μερίδα που αποτελεί κομμάτι του μητρώου της εταιρείας.

Όπως εδώ, παραδείγματος χάριν.

Kαταχώριση στοιχείων στη *μερίδα της ναυτικής εταιρείας*

_H παράγραφος 3 του άρθρου 52 του ν. 959/1979 αντικαθίσταται ως ακολούθως:
«3. Στη μερίδα της εταιρείας αναγράφονται, αμέσως μετά την καταχώρισή της, η χρονολογία της εταιρικής σύμβασης, η επωνυμία, η έδρα, η διάρκεια και η διεύθυνση της εταιρείας, καθώς και το κεφάλαιό της. Eπίσης αναγράφονται τα ονοματεπώνυμα, [...] Στη μερίδα της εταιρείας σημειώνονται επίσης η διάλυση της εταιρείας [...] καθώς και κάθε άλλη πράξη ή γεγονός του οποίου τη σημείωση προβλέπει ο νόμος.»_


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2009)

Με βάση αυτά τα λιγοστά ευρήματα και αφού αποκλείστηκαν αρκετές εναλλακτικές σκέψεις:

_company record_ ή
_company's record_


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 2, 2009)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και "register".


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2009)

Όχι στο κείμενό μου, γιατί έχω μαζί να μεταφράσω και το μητρώο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 2, 2009)

Μήπως σου κάνει αυτό που βλέπω
As of its registration in the special section of the
Companies’ Registry in Greece, the SE must have
its central management and registered address in
Greece
Από την καταχώρισή της στη χωριστή μερίδα
στο Μητρώο Εταιρειών στην ημεδαπή, η ΕΕ
πρέπει να έχει την κεντρική διοίκηση και την
καταστατική της έδρα στην Ελλάδα


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2009)

Θα προτιμούσα έναν όρο. Προς το παρόν, προσανατολίζομαι προς τη λύση του Νικ-έλ


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2009)

Απέρριψα το section γιατί με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ένα ξεχωριστό τμήμα του μητρώου όπου μπορεί να φιλοξενούνται όλες οι μερίδες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 2, 2009)

for the sake of record: company('s) profile


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Ανάσταση νήματος, τώρα που έχουμε και το Γενικό Εμπορικό Μητρώο (ΓΕΜΗ, Ν. 3419/2005, ΦΕΚ Α΄ 297/6.12.2005, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το Ν.3853/2010 - ΦΕΚ 90/Α/17.6.2010) που τέθηκε σε λειτουργία από 4/4/2011.

Από τη Γεν. Γραμ. Επενδύσεων κ' Ανάπτυξης του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών (ο λίνκος είναι πιο αργός κι απ' το ριπλέι, υπομονή, ανοίγει)

_Διάρθρωση του Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. Το Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. απαρτίζεται από το *Γενικό Ευρετήριο Επωνυμιών* και τη *Μερίδα*, που τηρούνται ηλεκτρονικά ως αρχεία μίας ή περισσοτέρων βάσεων δεδομένων, προσβάσιμων εξ αποστάσεως με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, καθώς και το *Φάκελο* όπου αρχειοθετούνται γενικά όλα τα έγγραφα για τα οποία υπάρχει υποχρέωση εμπορικής δημοσιότητας σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία («δημοσιευτέα έγγραφα»)._

_G.C.R. structure The G.C.R. comprises: the *General Inventory of Business Names* and the *Section* that are kept as files of one or more electronic databases, which shall be accessible by electronic means, and the* File *that serves as an archive of all documents for which there is a disclosure obligation under the currently applicable legislation._

_Στο Γενικό Ευρετήριο Επωνυμιών καταχωρίζονται, κατά αλφαβητική σειρά, οι εμπορικές ή οι εταιρικές επωνυμίες των υπόχρεων ή, σε περίπτωση που ο εγγραφόμενος δεν έχει εμπορική ιδιότητα, το ονοματεπώνυμό του, καθώς και οι διακριτικοί τίτλοι της εκάστοτε επιχείρησης ή καταστήματός του. Στη Μερίδα καταχωρίζονται, κατά χρονική ακολουθία, περιληπτικές αναφορές των νομικών πράξεων, των δηλώσεων και των εγγράφων του Φακέλου που αφορούν τον υπόχρεο.
_

_The General Inventory of Business Names shall contain, in alphabetical order, all commercial and business names of the persons under an obligation of registration and, in case the person concerned has no commercial status, his birth name and surname, as well as the name of the person’s undertaking or outlet. The Section shall contain, in chronological order, all legal acts, statements and documents of the File concerning the person under an obligation of registration. _

Section λοιπόν εδώ η μερίδα,
General Inventory of Business Names το Γενικό Ευρετήριο Επωνυμιών,
File ο Φάκελος

Προσοχή, όμως, γιατι η μερίδα επενδυτή στο ΕΧΑΕ είναι Investor Share


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Μόνο εγώ έχω την αίσθηση ότι βρισκόμαστε ενώπιον καταιγίδας από άστοχα σουτ; :)

έδιτ: Ειδικά αυτό το investor share στο τέλος μου δίνει την εντύπωση καρφώματος του μεταφραστή στο καλάθι της ομάδας του, μια και κάποιος προφανώς νομίζει ότι πρόκειται για μερίδια εταιρικού κεφαλαίου ή κάτι άλλο σχετικό, αλλά πάντως όχι μερίδα όπου καταχωρίζονται στοιχεία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2012)

Όχι, αλλά εγώ είμαι και ξινή, είπαμε... :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όχι, αλλά εγώ είμαι και ξινή, είπαμε... :)



Έ, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, εκτός από ξινές υπάρχουν και ξινοί. :)

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, όμως, στην Όλι για τα στοιχεία που βρήκε και μας παραθέτει. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω για ποια άουτ μιλάτε, μια και δεν γνωρίζω καλά το άθλημα, αλλά εξακολουθώ να σκοντάφτω στο _section_ και να νομίζω ότι το _record_ ή το _account_ θα έκαναν πολύ καλά τη δουλειά.


----------

